# Preg Guppies without Male???



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

I haven't had a male in ages, can guppies become pregnant again? Will wait and see of all the predgnant and then not pregnant guppies i don't see any babies. Then again the angle might have something to do with it lol. Thats why i loaded the tank with top plants.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Guppies can retain sperm for up to 3 months or for 3 batches I believe.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

4 to 6 months, if your female lives that long. Having fry is very stressful on female livebearers, but proper nutrition helps her get through it. I'm raising 3 strains of Guppies. I usually set my breeders up at 4 months. Most of the females have already dropped fry once. I will usually have to replace them after 6 months of breeding because the females die and the males aren't active enough to breed the younger females. I retire these males to a display tank in my living room. Any females that are still alive are placed there as well. To get back to your question, females only need to breed once to have fry for the peak time of their reproductive lives, from aprroximately 3 to 8 months of age. Feeder Guppies tend to breed even younger and have a shorter reproductive life span. Hope this helps.
Tony


----------

